# My Jeep



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)




----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Looks like you get get yourself into some fun with that...


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

What year is it? Engine? Lockers? Axles? Transfer Case? Looks good. Did you do the work? Better watch that bumper height....LOL


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

this pic is a few years old now. Back then I had a dana 30 and a dana35 axles with OX lockers F/R. 4.56 gears. The T-case is a NP 231 with as HD SYE kit. The engine is mostly a stock 2.5 4 popper. the jeep is a 1995
I done about 90% of the work to it . And in thie pis its over the limit for the state lift law.
Now the axles a dana 44 F/R and 5.38 gears with a spool in the rear and a detroit in the front. 37 in super swamper boggers and soon to have beadlock wheels. I also have Hi steer steering. Next year the 350 with a np465 trans.


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice jeep  I drive a 94 yj myself! you see --- Its a jeep thing --the others will never understand!  Dan.


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

37" boggers!! those look like 35" bfg's !! LOL. wanna do some serious wheeling let me know. we got an obstical course built. getting ready, hopefully for the '06 Top Truck Challenge.

If Ya Aint Hard Core!!! Keep 'Er In The Garage!!!

THE MUDD REAPER'S COMING FOR YA!!!!


----------



## UP_ROKTOY (Apr 4, 2005)

what's up fred? Still moddin the hell out of that thing eh?

I actually passed my old blue tj the other day, currently driving an x-gay on 31's I miss being able to go topless


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

WHAts up chad? That pic is from 03 and 04 the jeep never seen the road.
I WILL have the jeep at least driving this year before the engine is replaced.


----------

